# HM & HMPK Female Differences



## PieTime (Mar 16, 2014)

I was just wondering if someone could explain to me how to distinguish between female HMs and HMPKs, as I'm having trouble identifying a fish of mine. Thanks in advance!


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

A PK, Plakat, has a much shorter tail fin. Like my avatar, he's a DTPK. Regular HMs have much longer tail fins


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Regular HM
*taken from google images*


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

HMPK 
*taken from google images*


----------



## PieTime (Mar 16, 2014)

BettaBabyBoo said:


> A PK, Plakat, has a much shorter tail fin. Like my avatar, he's a DTPK. Regular HMS have much longer tail fins


Thanks for the reply, but I was wondering about females, sorry if I didn't make that clear:-D I've got the males figured out.


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

PieTime said:


> Thanks for the reply, but I was wondering about females, sorry if I didn't make that clear:-D I've got the males figured out.


*facepalm*

Sorry


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

HMPK female:


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Regular HM female:


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

"Female Halfmoon Plakats look chunkier than a Halfmoon female and usually have a smaller dorsal fin."


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

"Count the rays on the caudal fin. A HMPK female will have more than two rays."

And let me tell you, I feel silly. Sorry for that


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Easiest way is a female hm will usually have longer anal fins whereeas female hmpk will have nice short ones.
You can also see the fins are longer looking in the HM than the HMPK

eg 
HMPK









HM


----------

